# Creature Feature



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

we sometimes get coyotes. but our dogs keep them at bay. ummmmm alot of small mammals. dont have any pics though. snakes, bullfrogs, fish in the creek. lol we have a bit of wildlife.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I went outside yesterday and this was climbing up the wall next to the door - it's about 3" long. We have regular visits by different things - when I have a pic I will post them.

Mantis


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Nutty Saddler said:


> What creatures do you have on your farm that are not domesticated animals ?


I think we all know whose relatives those ******s are!









I am afraid that I have a shadow!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> I think we all know whose relatives those ******s are!


 

ppppppffffffffftttttttttt


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

We have tons of rabbits, and a few skunks that visit way too often...Lol!

Also get all kinds of pretty birds; I think most of them are 'traveling' through at this time of year, but it's still fun to see them out there picking at the ground pretty much right under the horse's feet!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

We have coyotes, wolves, a bear, some really odd bugs, foxes, fishers, porqupines, snakes, treefrogs, snapping turtles (in the marsh behind the cow fields) and lynx. There were also some cougar attacks on some cows in the next town over.


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

dynamite. said:


> We have coyotes, wolves, a bear, some really odd bugs, foxes, fishers, porqupines, snakes, treefrogs, snapping turtles (in the marsh behind the cow fields) and lynx. There were also some cougar attacks on some cows in the next town over.


A bear ?!?! Really, how cute. What type of bear?
Sounds like you guys have alot of cute/fun things to look at whilst down the yard


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Umm. Bugs. And squirrels, rabbits, deer, lots of birds, raccoons, and minks. Lots of critters.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

jemmamalone said:


> A bear ?!?! Really, how cute. What type of bear?
> Sounds like you guys have alot of cute/fun things to look at whilst down the yard


It was a chubby black bear lol. He used to hang around a few years ago, but he dissapeared for a while and made another apperence again this summer. No one wanted to trail ride though because we have to cross a road and we were afraid our horses would smell the bear and make a run for it and get hit by a car.:shock: lol.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

we have deer, coyotes, cougars, rabbits, lizards, frogs, very very rarly you will see some of the "wild mustangs" most are peoples horses that they just turned out on the blm.


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

dynamite. said:


> It was a chubby black bear lol. He used to hang around a few years ago, but he dissapeared for a while and made another apperence again this summer. No one wanted to trail ride though because we have to cross a road and we were afraid our horses would smell the bear and make a run for it and get hit by a car.:shock: lol.


Ooo yeah, that wouldnt be good! 
I hope the bear doesnt hurt anyone/ any animal. 
It must be amazing to be able to have such a huge variety of wildlife to see though.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i have birds, foxes. badgers, rabbits and hares. thats about as exciting as it gets with the fox being the biggest preditor in the island i think


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

We had little swallows nesting on a florescent light in the barn, it was really cute, but sad because whenever the light got turned on the mama/papa bird would freak out and fly around the barn singing like crazy, and the babies would go peep-peep-peep, then the adult would calm down and go back to the nest.


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Aww that sounds kinda cute lol


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

jemmamalone said:


> Ooo yeah, that wouldnt be good!
> I hope the bear doesnt hurt anyone/ any animal.
> It must be amazing to be able to have such a huge variety of wildlife to see though.


Yea it is pretty nice having them around, even though we pretty near never see them. And I don't think the bear would ever hurt anyone, they usually are harmless and plus there are tons of crops to eat and a dump not too far away.:lol:


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

That just show up randomly we get toooons of deer and coyotes. But we also keep what are considered domestic I guess, but still fun to have. I have a llama and ostriches and a cat that is 1/2 lynx and her babies that are 1/5. One of her babies is really cool because she's pure white with emerald green eyes and no tail. She's most definately unique!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Deer, mice, birds, yucky little insects, foxes, bunnies, and now, mules. Lol, not really, my neighbor has runaway mules . _


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

A few years ago, our neighbors moved out and left their peacock. He is a male (with the pretty feathers). He just follows the horses. In the summer he eats bugs while they graze, and in the winter they share feed and hay! They are like a herd now. I'll try to get pictures...


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

This guy was in my garage. Diamondback rattlesnake. Creepiest sound ever.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Ugh, that snake gave me the chills. We had an over abundance of copperheads at my moms old place, as well as deer, opossums, raccoons, coyotes, and foxes, birds of a ll kinds including about 200 irritating hummingbirds, bugs, and a few black snakes.

Mom went to war with the copperheads, you would see around 3 or 4 every time you went outside and she would go after them with everything like rocks, sticks, a machete, the lawnmower, anything she could find. She even killed the one that put me in the hospital with a steel pipe.... By the time the house burned, there were zero snakes left... mom killed em all off.


----------



## kimi (Nov 1, 2009)

haha we live in nice safe new zealand, the worst we get is white tailed spiders and angry geese. we do get awesome birds and brush tailed possums though, which i think are cute


----------

